# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Βάψιμο κόκκινων καναρινιών με φυσική διατροφή

## joncr

Καλημερα. Υπαρχει φυσικός τροπος για το "βαψιμο" των κοκκινων λιποχρωμικων και κοκκινων μοσαικ καναρινιων , με φυσικες τροφες;
Για το βαψιμο της καρδερινας ξερουμε για τον ταραξάκο την καλέντουλα κτλ. Ισχυει κατι τετοιο και για τα καναρινια; Και οταν λεω βαψιμο , εννοω σε επιπεδο διαγωνισμων.
Εχει δοκιμασει καποιος κατι; Θα με ενδιεφερε πολυ να μαθω , καθως και ενα φιλο μου , που εχει κοκκινα και δεν θελει να τους δινει χρωστικες

----------


## dogoulisd

Γιαννη ότι φυσικό βάλεις αντε να το φτάσεις μέχρι ροζ σκούρο ή βαθύ πορτοκαλί άμα δεν πέσει χρωστικη δεν πας σε διαγωνισμούς.βέβαια υπάρχουν  φυσικεσ ουσίες που βοηθούν στο σωστό βάψιμο αλλα μέχρι εκει .το θέμα έχει ξαναδυζητηθει πολλές φορές ψάξε λίγο στο φόρουμ.

----------


## Silentpanther

Καλημέρα φιλαράκι. Αν θες φυσική διατροφή απλώς θα πρέπει απο την διατροφή του καναρινίου να αφαιρέσεις την Λουτεϊνη που είναι η ουσία του (κίτρινου χρώματος ) . Γιαυτό θα πρέπει να του αφαιρέσεις το ρούπσεν , το καναβούρι και τα πράσινα λαχανικά εντελώς στην περίοδο της πτερόροιας και να του δίνεις πολυ καρότο παρα πολύ κ κροκο αυγού  και λιναρόσπορο. Δεν θα έχεις όμως τόσα τέλεια αποτελέσματα όσο την χημική βιταμίνη ( βαφής ) . Ακομά και το 1920 εκτροφείς για να προσπαθήσουν να πετύχουν το χρώμα χορηγούσαν κάποιες χημικές ουσίες . Απλώς όταν του δίνεις την χημική θα πρεπεί για κάποιο καιρο να του δίνεις του καναρινίου ουσία χολίνης λέγεται για να αποτοξινωθεί το συκοτάκι του . Ετσι μεριμνάς γιατιν καλη υγεία και λειτουργία του καναρινίου. Επίσης θα πρέπει να το έχεις πολύ στον ήλιο για να σκουρίνι η μελανίνη του όχι τοσο πολύ όμως ωστε να βγει το μαύρο χρώμα στα φτεράκια του

----------


## jk21

ΣΤΑΥΡΟ μην εισαι τοσο σιγουρος 

*Tο βάψιμο του red siskin στη φύση , ανατρέπει οτι ξέραμε για το κόκκινο καναρίνι;*απαγορευονται σιγουρα αλλες κιτρινες  χρωστικες ...η συγκεκριμενη δεν νομιζω 

επισης να ξερεις οτι σε ενα μιγμα με 65 % κεχρι και 17 ρουπσεν ,το κεχρι δινει περισσοτερο λουτεινη απο το ρουπσεν ... αν θελεις σου δινω και συνδεσμο της oropharma με τη συσταση σε mg λουτεινης του καθε σπορου ...

παντως με τροφες που εχουν καροτινη ή αλλες φυσικες χρωστικες κοκκινωπες ή πορτοκαλι πχ καψακανθινη της παπρικα ή του chιλι και του καγιεν ,αντε να γινουν πορτοκαλι εντονα

----------


## xarhs

εγω σε ενα μοζαικ αρσενικο που ειχα διατηρουσα το πορτοκαλι με μια κανονικη διατροφη....... καμια πιπερια φλωρινης που και που και τιποτα αλλο.........!!!!!!

----------


## thanmar78

Φυσικό βάψιμο φίλε μου στα είπαν οι προλαλλήσαντες, χημικό βάψιμο για διαγωνισμούς καταξανθίνη και βήτα-καροτίνη...

----------


## joncr

Κακος παντως επικρατει - επιτρεπεται κατι τετοιο στους διαγωνισμους. Η "μαγκια" θα ηταν να εκανε οτι μπορουσε ο καθενας με φυσικα μεσα...

----------


## xarhs

> Κακος παντως επικρατει - επιτρεπεται κατι τετοιο στους διαγωνισμους. Η "μαγκια" θα ηταν να εκανε οτι μπορουσε ο καθενας με φυσικα μεσα...


*

Γιαννη συμφωνω απολυτα*

----------


## gianniskilkis

Επίσης παντζάρι ,καρότο ,πάπρικα ...

----------


## birdy_num_num

> Επίσης παντζάρι ,καρότο ,πάπρικα ...


Παντζάρι σε τί μορφή?

----------


## jk21

ειτε πολτοποιημενο βρασμενο μαζι με αυγοτροφη ωστε να την αφρατεψει (οχι παρα πολυ μην λασπωσει ) ειτε το ζουμι μου βγαινει απο το βρασιμο του ,αντι νερου στην ποτιστρα (ελεγχεις αρχικα οτι γινεται αποδεκτο απο τα πουλια .οτι πινουν δηλαδη ) ειτε αν το υγρο αυτο απορροφηθει απο κουσκους  και μετα ανακατευθει στην αυγοτροφη ή δοθει και αυτουσιο.Να ξερεις ομως οτι μερος μονο των χρωστικων αυτων μπορει να επηρεασει το χρωμα

----------


## 11panos04

Και χωρις φυσικες μεθοδους,το μωσαικο κ το κοκκινο πορτοκαλι θα γινει,αντε να γινει εναν τονο πιο σκουρο.Για κοκκινο,δινεις χρωστικη,στη δοσολογια που πρεπει,οπως πρεπει,με καλη διατροφη δε θα παθει τιποτα ουτε το συκωτι,ουτε η σπληνα ουτε το νεφρο κλπ.ΞΕΧΝΑ το κοκκινισμα που βλεπεις στους διαγωνισμους με φυσικους τροπους!!!Ειναι κι ο λογος που πολλοι βλεπουν ενα κοκκινο καναρινι λαμπερο κλπ(υπαρχουν κ αλλες διαδικασσιες για να φτασει το πουλι ετσι λαμπερο κ με στιλπνο φτερωμα,οπως το βλεπετε...),αμεσως τρεχουν να αγορασουν κ μετα την πρωτη πτερορροια το πουλι γινεται πορτοκαλι,απογοητευονται,α  ρχιζουν να ρωταν για χρωστικες....φυσικο ειναι,αλλα πριν το αγορασεις...''δε ηξερες,δε ρωταγες;;;...''

Φιλικα

----------


## thanmar78

> Κακος παντως επικρατει - επιτρεπεται κατι τετοιο στους διαγωνισμους. Η "μαγκια" θα ηταν να εκανε οτι μπορουσε ο καθενας με φυσικα μεσα...


Στην αρχή φίλε μου αυτό γινόταν αλλά όταν οι απατεωνιές έγιναν πάρα πολλές αποφάσιασαν να επιτρέψουν τα χημικά... Έτσι και τώρα με τους ανθρώπους τα αναβολικά πρέπει να τα αφήσουν ελεύθερα στις ηλικίες από 18+...

----------


## jk21

πιστευω οτι ακομα και με χημικες χρωστικες ,ενα σωστο βαψιμο ,θελει οχι μονο σωστη ποσοτητα χρωστικης αλλα και αλλα πραγματα ,που θα δωσουν στο πουλακι ζωντανια και λαμψη στο φτερωμα του .Ισως πισω απο πολυ επιτυχημενους εκτροφεις να μην βρισκετε παντα μονο ενας συνδιασμος κανθαξανθινης ,καροτινης κλπ  .... κωλληομαι να γινω πιο συγκεκριμενος (και δεν μιλω για κατι κακο ,αλλα για ενεργειες που οδηγουν στην καλυτερη υγεια του πουλιου )

----------


## οδυσσέας

αν καποιος θελει να δοκιμασει με φυσικες χρωστικες, αφου πρωτα ψαξουμε αν κανουν για να τα καταναλωσουν τα πουλια, ας δει και αυτα. 
Dactylopius coccus http://www.google.gr/search?q=Dactyl...w=1024&bih=540

annatto seed http://www.google.gr/search?q=annatt...w=1024&bih=540

----------


## jk21

το πρωτο παραγει την κοχελινη (απο ενα ειδος σκαθαριου )  και το δευτερο ειναι απο καποιο σπορο  .... θα το δω και θα τα ξαναπουμε

----------

